
Common San is a typeface that replaces the word refugee with the word human - plantsbeans
http://www.commonsans.com/
======
strangecasts
I assume this is done with OpenType's ligature support, in the style of
Bullshit Sans[1]?

[1]: [http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-
sans/](http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-sans/)

------
tzs
> Being a refugee is a temporary status, being a human is permanent

...and if we make it harder to write about refugees, we make it harder to find
ways to reduce the duration of them having that status.

------
sam_lowry_
Opinionated technology is evil.

